# UPC broadband



## Firefly (13 Jan 2010)

Hi,

We have recieved an offer of  a broadband, tv and phone offer for 49 euro per month. The broadband is 5mb and I was wondering if anyone else who has this could let me know if they were achieving this speed?

F.


----------

